# dämpferbuchsen ????



## LangenfeldRider (10. Juli 2006)

hi jungs,

hab da mal ne frage an alle wildsau hardride fahrer...
...und zwar habe ich meinen rahemn jetzt seit ca. 2 wochen und bin seitdem 3 mal gefahren...mein prob ist das jetzt schon meine dämpferbuchsen ordentlich spiel aufweissen....ist das normal????
kennt ihr das prob. oder hab ihr vielleicht eine idee um die haltbarkeit zu verbessern????

gruß u. RIDE ON @ all alutech rider!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (10. Juli 2006)

tach!

darf man denn wissen welcher dämpfer es ist?

und aus welchem material die buchsen sind?
wackeln denn definitiv die buchsen?

seit ich meinen rahmen fahre haben die buchsen noch nie probleme gemacht. hab den manitou swinger 6way mit stahlbuchsen (vergüteter stahl, rostet noch nich  )
grüße
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (11. Juli 2006)

Bei mir haben die durchgehenden Manitou Stahl Achsen sehr lang gehalten.
Die geteilen Fox Alu Buchsen hatten recht schnell spiel.

In anderen Rahmen passiert das aber noch schneller.Mehr Verwindung an der Daempferaufnahme-Stelle.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (11. Juli 2006)

aso da fällt mir was ein, als ich damals noch kona gefahren bin, hatte ich auch nen fox dämpfer mit diesen mistigen alu buchsen...
die dinger waren ständig krum und die schraube habe ich ettliche male auswechseln müssen, das war ne miese zeit


----------



## LangenfeldRider (11. Juli 2006)

jo nen fox dhx 3.0 dämpfer mit diesen schon erwähnten geteilten buchsen fahre ich ...
...mhh aber scheint echt nen fox prob. zun sein ....
hatte vorher nen elan (4gelenker)..... dieses bin ich auch mit nem fox gefahren und nen kollege mit nem manitou.... ich hatte ständig ärger er nie.....hatte mich immer gewundert......aber ok hört sich ja ganz logisch an  
also kann man da wohl nichts dran machen oder?????


----------



## TinglTanglTom (11. Juli 2006)

aber ändern tun se auch nix dran, deshalb mag ich keine fox dämpfer!

vielleicht ham se ja angst dass bei so ner belastung der dämpfer put geht, deshalb vielleicht die hülsen als sollbruchstelle, wer weiß...

du könntest dir natürlich welche drehen lassen aus einem anständigen stahl!
du brauchst nur die maße von der original hülse. sollte in paar minuten fertig sein, also dürfte auch nicht viel kosten.

statt dieser lösung damals ,hab ich halt den rahmen verkauft, da kam ja zum glück meine sau


----------



## Piefke (11. Juli 2006)

Bei meinem Fox DHX 5.0 halten die Original-Buchsen seit 1,5 Jahren!


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juli 2006)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:
			
		

> aber ändern tun se auch nix dran, deshalb mag ich keine fox dämpfer!
> 
> vielleicht ham se ja angst dass bei so ner belastung der dämpfer put geht, deshalb vielleicht die hülsen als sollbruchstelle, wer weiß...
> 
> ...


Ja, Fox sieht es als wesentlich günstiger an, wie auch andere Hersteller, neue Buchsen zu verkaufen, als den Dämpfer immer einschicken zu lassen, wie bei Manitou wenn die Aufnahme am Dämpfer wieder kaputt ist und dort neue Stahlinlays eingepresst werden müssen. 
Ich hab auch schon genug Manitou Dämpfer gesehen deren Aufnahme sich durch die Stahlhülsen gelängt hatte und dadurch eben eine richtige Reparatur notwendig wurde. 
Ich kauf also lieber 2x im Jahr neue Buchsen. (So ca. alle 6 Monate sind die bei meinem DHX5.0 fällig)


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Juli 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Fox sieht es als wesentlich günstiger an, wie auch andere Hersteller, neue Buchsen zu verkaufen, als den Dämpfer immer einschicken zu lassen, wie bei Manitou wenn die Aufnahme am Dämpfer wieder kaputt ist und dort neue Stahlinlays eingepresst werden müssen.
> Ich hab auch schon genug Manitou Dämpfer gesehen deren Aufnahme sich durch die Stahlhülsen gelängt hatte und dadurch eben eine richtige Reparatur notwendig wurde.
> Ich kauf also lieber 2x im Jahr neue Buchsen. (So ca. alle 6 Monate sind die bei meinem DHX5.0 fällig)




Das verstehe ich nicht. 
Man kann die TeflonLager/Stahlinlays doch ganz einfach beim Händler wechseln lassen, sowohl für Manitou als auch Fox. Diese Inlays sind billiger als die Buchsen guck z.B. mal bei Hibike nach: 11 zu 17 Euro.
Für Manitou hab ich das Tool zum Rein/raus pressen mal bei Ebay geschossen.
Das Wechseln dauert ungefähr ~ 30,456578945 Sekunden. 
Wozu gibt es denn den Einzelhandel   

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juli 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Das verstehe ich nicht.
> Man kann die TeflonLager/Stahlinlays doch ganz einfach beim Händler wechseln lassen, sowohl für Manitou als auch Fox. Diese Inlays sind billiger als die Buchsen guck z.B. mal bei Hibike nach: 11 zu 17 Euro.
> Für Manitou hab ich das Tool zum Rein/raus pressen mal bei Ebay geschossen.
> Das Wechseln dauert ungefähr ~ 30,456578945 Sekunden.
> ...


Also erstmal weiß so 90% der Händler nicht mehr wovon du redest, geschweige denn die haben das Werkzeug da.  Das ist das Problem!  

Aber nochmal zum Grund-Fred: Wenn die Dämpfer-Buchsen nach 2 Wochen schon Spiel aufweisen kann irgendwas nicht stimmen! Schreib mal Jürgen an, oder den Händler bei dem du gekauft hast. Mein DHX5.0 läuft seit 5 Monaten Spielfrei und hat in der Zeit schon mehr als 30 Tage Bikepark hinter sich gebracht.


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Juli 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal weiß so 90% der Händler nicht mehr wovon du redest, geschweige denn die haben das Werkzeug da.  Das ist das Problem!



Traurig,
Daber das habe ich vermutet, und ich find es sehr schade, dass so viele Fahrrad-Händler mit der heutigen Bike-Wartung überfordert sind. 
Wohl dem der einen guten Händler kennt. Die Tools gibt es beim jeweiligen Importeuer, und ein Händler der eine Drehbank hat, kann die sich auch selbst machen..  



			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nochmal zum Grund-Fred: Wenn die Dämpfer-Buchsen nach 2 Wochen schon Spiel aufweisen kann irgendwas nicht stimmen! Schreib mal Jürgen an, oder den Händler bei dem du gekauft hast. Mein DHX5.0 läuft seit 5 Monaten Spielfrei und hat in der Zeit schon mehr als 30 Tage Bikepark hinter sich gebracht.



Hmm, in der Sau haben die Manitou Buchsen/Lager über 1,5 Jahre, beim Fox ein gutes halbes Jahr gehalten. Einsatzintensivität würde ich als viel und dreckig bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (13. Juli 2006)

Moin,

das Problem ist bekannt, tritt aber nur bei FOX Dämpfern mit den geteilten Alu Reducern auf. Uns wurde zuerst gesagt, dass es für die Erstausrüstung nur diese Stücke aus Aluminium und nicht die durchgehende Aufnahmen aus Stahl gibt. Das scheint jetzt aber doch nicht der Fall zu sein. Wir bemühen uns derzeit darum, dass wir die Stahlteile ran bekommen um dann damit auszurüsten. In der Zwischenzeit geht der schnellste Weg über einen Austausch auf Garantie über Toxoholics bzw. den Händler wo der Rahmen gekauft wurde.


----------



## brave-biker (25. Mai 2007)

Mahlseit bei meinen manitoudämpfer 6way konnt ich die dinger aller 3monate wechsel... 
jetzt fahre ich einen roco dämpfer und da ist das selbe???


----------



## LangenfeldRider (28. Mai 2007)

so wollt auch nochmal was sagen .. hab mir jetzt endlich mal die durch gehenden buchsen besorgt und endlich ruhe .. kein spiel mehr im hinterbau ..TOP....
kann ich nur jedem empfehlen  

RIDE ON!!!!!!!!!


----------

